# How would you improve drnuncheon's Freeport Story Hour?



## drnuncheon (Jan 29, 2002)

Well, here it is...your chance to tell me what you think of drnuncheons Freeport Story Hour!  Check it out in my sig, and then tell me what I should be doing to make it better!


----------



## Paka (Jan 30, 2002)

Just throw those words into the void, Doctor.  

Someone'll listen...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 31, 2002)

I like your format, it is not too long that I feel I am reading a book and I still get the flavor of the game.  Good job, if you keep posting, I'll keep reading.


----------

